# Hard Drive Brackets



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

Is there a harddrive bracket that will work on the dual tuner tivos? If so anyone have a link?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

There is one listed on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9729511814&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Or just go to auctionnook.com and leave out the middleman.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

That one-sided bracket is scary. I would not want to use something like that in my TiVo.

Stay with single drive if possible. Better for overall reliability.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Just curious....what about the bracket that Weaknees offers???

http://www.weaknees.com/tbpta.php


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

mrjam2jab said:


> Just curious....what about the bracket that Weaknees offers???


That's not for and wouldn't fit the dual tuner model.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

We're working on one - it's rock-solid in prototypes - but it'll be some time before it's in production.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

dang...i missed the "dual tuner" portion of the post. 

Sorry...wont let it happen again..... 

But since I'm here...to add a 2nd Drive to SA single tuner i would need the Weeknees bracket??? Correct?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Or esle fabricate your own.


----------



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

I used the bracket from auctionnook.com to upgrade my new dual turner with a second hard drive. The bracket is solid and installation was very easy. I've installed second hard drives in a number of tivo's in the past and this was by far the easiest bracket to install.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

ButchKy said:


> I used the bracket from auctionnook.com to upgrade my new dual turner with a second hard drive. The bracket is solid and installation was very easy. I've installed second hard drives in a number of tivo's in the past and this was by far the easiest bracket to install.


I purchased 2 brackets from autionnook (I haven't installed them yet). I was wondering why one poster said that a single bracket was "scary". Is it a fear that there will not be enough support for the hard drive by just being screwed in to the bracket on one side?
thanks,
Murray


----------



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't know if they have had a problem with this type of bracket in the past or not, all I can do are pass on my own experiences. If you already have the brackets you can see how solid they are. I don't see why there should be any problem as long as the screws are tightened good. This is my first time using this type of bracket so i'm hoping there will be no problems in the future.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

mrjam2jab said:


> dang...i missed the "dual tuner" portion of the post.
> 
> Sorry...wont let it happen again.....
> 
> But since I'm here...to add a 2nd Drive to SA single tuner i would need the Weeknees bracket??? Correct?


That depends on which model Tivo you have.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a 240-40 and 540-80....but not sure which i would upgrade first....the 80 is the most used...

If i added...or even copied/replaced original with 400GB i wouldnt have to take up the space on the PC...


----------

